

Ask HN: Which Vim plugins / config line can you not live without? - rustc

I'm sure most of us know about the following plugins, so please don't include these in your response.<p>- SuperTab<p>- NerdTREE<p>- Surround<p>- MatchIT<p>- Snipmate<p>- NerdCommenter / TComment<p>- Ack<p>- Bufexplorer<p>- Ctrl-P / Command-T<p>- Syntastic<p>- Fugitive<p>A simple description of the plugin and how you use it would be great. Always willing to improve my toolset :)<p>PS: I've heard a LOT of good things about EasyMotion and Gundo plugins, but haven't really given them a fair shot. If anyone uses them, do let us know.
======
selectnull
For those writing a lot of HTML: ZenCoding

<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2981>

~~~
rustc
On a related note, has anyone tried <https://github.com/hayaku/hayaku>
(available for Sublime Text 2 only at this time)? How does it compare to
ZenCoding?

~~~
rydgel
You should now use Emmet <http://docs.emmet.io/>, since it’s like ZenCoding
2.0. As for Hayaku, it’s CSS oriented and does a great job.

------
imwilsonxu
SudoEdit AutoComplPop TagList

btw, you don't wanna miss repeat.vim if you stick with surround.

